# The Republic of the Marshall Islands!



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The next set of photos are from Ebeye, an island about 2 miles to the north of Kwajalein Island. Ebeye is the second largest city in the Marshall Islands and the 6th most densely populated place in the World, with 15,000 people on 80 acres of land!



(Polish Wikipedia)


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

This is the dock on Kwajalein I.



Interior of the Ferry Terminal/Border Crossing Station with burger joint.



This is our ferry. This is the type of vessel used in the Intra-Atoll Ferry System for public transportation.



Interior of the ferry


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

One of two islands in between Kwajalein I. and Ebeye.



Second island



Here's the ferry terminal on Ebeye



Ebeye Harbor


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Another photo of the harbor



Ebeye



"Downtown" Ebeye



Bank of the Marshall Islands


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The island department store, sells clothes, furniture, electronics, appliances, etc. The brands and quality of the items are actually quite decent.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's the main grocery store on the island. Again, decent products, about half are from the US and the other half from the Philippines. We actually found a Filipino product called Bacon Spread and it's quite good!





Sign in Marshallese in the grocery store



Ebeye street scene


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Street scene



Wedding chapel



Street scene



Very sketchy Chinese-owned store, we shouldn't have entered hno:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Ebeye hotel



Post office



Street scene



Church


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Street scene



Bar (?)



School



Street Scene


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Streeside shop



I thought this was really neat, a Marshallese cemetery. 



School associated with the church



Store


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The Japanese restaurant we were hoping to eat at but it is closed on Wednesdays 



Now heading back...

Here's Ebeye from the ferry





Intra-Atoll Ferry


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Alright, that's it for Ebeye! And apologies for the poor image quality in some of the photos


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

musiccity, do they drive on the left or right there?

Also... do they grow any fresh produce in the islands? Is fresh water generally scarce?

If more than 6000 Americans lived there but now only 2000, what was made of their housing? Donated to locals? Left to rot?


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Suburbanist said:


> musiccity, do they drive on the left or right there?
> 
> Also... do they grow any fresh produce in the islands? Is fresh water generally scarce?
> 
> If more than 6000 Americans lived there but now only 2000, what was made of their housing? Donated to locals? Left to rot?



For your first question, they drive on the right. Secondly, the produce in grocery stores is not fresh at all! :/ The produce at the grocery store on Kwajalein I. comes from California and the produce at the grocery store on Ebeye comes from the Philippines. Though the grocery store on Ebeye does sell Kosrae Bananas, a smaller variant of bananas that come from the island of Kosrae which is about 300 miles to our southwest.

And your last question is a good one. There used to be a very large mobile home park on the island with military grade mobile homes. That entire area of the island is now empty lots with coconut palms and the occasional empty road running through. The mobile homes are now stacked together in a junkyard at the southern end of the island.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

How is the general relation between US military personnal, US civilians and the locals?


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

That first place looked quite nice. But that other more urban place look little bit third worldish. Nature is amazing in every parts in your photos.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Just out of curiosity what is the cost of living in the Marshall Islands? I would imaging that it is a lot more than in the US since everything probably has to be imported/shipped in? Great photos BTW.


----------



## BlurredLines (Aug 1, 2013)

Is the stuff there really expensive because of high importing costs?


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Ebeye looks kind of depressing to be honest


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Apologies for the late reply guys



eklips said:


> How is the general relation between US military personnal, US civilians and the locals?


It's generally friendly and civil. Many residents of Ebeye are employeed by US residents of Kwajalein. Some of the old bats are racist but that's like everywhere.



apinamies said:


> That first place looked quite nice. But that other more urban place look little bit third worldish. Nature is amazing in every parts in your photos.


Well the Marshall Islands is definitely a developing nation. Kwajalein Island only looks as nice as it does because it is operated by the US.



diablo234 said:


> Just out of curiosity what is the cost of living in the Marshall Islands? I would imaging that it is a lot more than in the US since everything probably has to be imported/shipped in? Great photos BTW.


Cost of living isn't actually as expensive as you'd might think. It's roughly the same as the West Coast of the US. Ebeye is quite cheap.



BlurredLines said:


> Is the stuff there really expensive because of high importing costs?


The only thing that is really expensive is electronics, everything else is priced about the same as the US mainland.



The Cake On BBQ said:


> Ebeye looks kind of depressing to be honest


It very much is. But since Micronesian towns aren't commonly featured on SSC I thought I'd showcase one.


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Great idea for a thread, very interesting look at a place of the world I rarely think about. I look forward to seeing more !


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

Great pics! Who's in the navy? your dad or bro?


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Czas na Żywiec;124379306 said:


> Great idea for a thread, very interesting look at a place of the world I rarely think about. I look forward to seeing more !


Thanks Czas! 



ainvan said:


> Great pics! Who's in the navy? your dad or bro?


No one, my dad works as an engineer for a defense project!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Awesome, this really is the end of the world!  Does the US military provide any subsidised shops/bars etc for personnel and contractors stationed there or do they buy all their stuff in local stores?


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

Did you go to this island?


----------



## ulta (May 28, 2015)

how interesting.... a place you don't hear about much!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Marshall islands! :cheers:


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> Does the US military provide any subsidised shops/bars etc for personnel and contractors stationed there or do they buy all their stuff in local stores?


Top secret.


----------

